
I Am Spartacus: A guide for journalists - MediumCool
https://medium.com/@davepell/i-am-spartacus-cea182c05978
======
Frogolocalypse
Dave Pell runs a top 10 news aggregation mailing list with commentary that
sends every day. It is the only one I subscribe to and I have been directed to
amazing journalism by him. He really is a top read.

[http://nextdraft.com/](http://nextdraft.com/)

